# Taming a Stubborn One?



## Rivets (Apr 19, 2012)

So here's my situation. Just under a month ago, I brought home a male 'Tiel. I did everything by the book; got him a good vet, set him up a palace of a cage, and bought him the best toys I could possibly find. Everything's going great except for one minor detail: he refuses to be tamed! He's not my first Cockatiel, and I've tamed my fair share growing up, but nothing I've done in the past is working. I've bought guides, done all the tricks, but to no avail.

At first I was worried there was something wrong with him, but after close observation, he seems just fine. He sings happily, plays with his toys, and clowns around like any healthy 'Tiel. He obviously knows I'm not a threat, as he squawks at me to feed him in the mornings and doesn't make too much of a fuss when I clean his cage. Yet when I try to interact with him, he just turns his back and pretends I'm not there. 

I'm not too discouraged. After only a month, I do love him (he's such a cheery bird, it's hard not to), but I'm just wondering if anyone has any special tricks they've used to tame a headstrong bird, or if our relationship is destined to be one of distance and mutual respect. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

This thread by lperry has helped a lot of members with their tiels: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073

Good luck! I'm sure he'll come around.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Your bird kind of reminds me of my Grey. Grey was "handtamed" when I got him. I say that with caution because he was still crazy wild, but he did pretty good with step up. I've had him for 5 months now and we've developed a "distant" relationship. We are bonded, but I can't touch him. He will sit on my shoulder, but he usually is "playfully" attacking me the whole time. I won his heart over by offering millet from my hand one tiny piece at a time. He is a very happy and content bird, just not a cuddly affectionate one. Just keep offering him treats. It took me about 4 months before I noticed a bond between Grey and myself. I love him, of course, and he loves me- Just in his own little weird distant way.


----------



## Rivets (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you both for the suggestions! I can't believe I didn't think of millet in the first place, it should have been obvious. At first, he wasn't too impressed with my offering. So I took it up a notch, and brought my African Grey, Eleanor, back to the bedroom. When he saw her eating the millet, he certainly became interested! I managed to coax him out, with Eleanor's happy chatting to help, and he ate millet out of my hand for a while. It's not much, but definitely progress!

I'm still working with him, and he's still not the cuddliest bird, but he comes out of his cage every day and doesn't hiss anymore. Millet and jealousy, no bird can resist them!


----------

